# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  روائع الخلوات مع الله

## أم رفيدة المسلمة

[CENTER][B][SIZE=4][COLOR=#800080][COLOR=black]

----------


## أم عبد الرقيب

لم يظهر الموضوع لي

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*عذرا الرابط أكيد فيه شيء.

في الخلوة مع الله !
 لاتحتاج إلي حجز موعد مسبق بل كل الأوقات متاحة بين يديك وانت من تقرر!!
**ما أكرمك ياالله 
*
*في الخلوة مع الله!
لاتحتاج إلي اعتذار لإطالة اللقاء لأنه يحبك ويحب مناجاتك!
ما أرحمك ياالله ! ! !

**في الخلوة مع الله!
لاتحتاج للإعتذار بسبب تكرار الموضوع فهو يحب المُلحّين!!
ما أعظمك ياالله ! ! ! 
*
*في الخلوة مع الله!
لا تحتاج لأن تكون صاحب عبارة منمقة وحجة دامغة لتنال طلبك .فهو يعلم بحاجتك قبل سؤالك!
ما أقربك ياا لله ! ! !

**في الخلوة مع الله!
لن تصاب بالإحراج لو دمعت عينك أو تلعثمت كلماتك فالضعف بين يديه قوة وعزة!
ما ألطفك ياالله ! ! ! 
*
*في الخلوة مع الله!
يمكنك الاعتراف بالخطيئة دون أن تخاف من تبعات الاعتراف لأنه يحب منك الاعتراف بالاقتراف!
**تنتهي لحظات خلوتك وقد وضعت بين يديه حاجاتك وتمضي
والرب يدبر لك ما يصلح حالك ومآلك وأنت لاتشعر. . .

فــطوبى لأصحاب الخلوات.......
حين تنادي يارب .. . . 
أبشر لن تخيب. . . 
إما ملبى لك النداء 
أو مدفوع عنك البلاء 
أو أجر مكتوب في الخفاء
في رعاية الله وحفظه* 
http://forum.sedty.com/t866245.html

----------


## أم عبد الرقيب

سبحانه يعلم منا ما لانعلمه عن انفسنا
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> سبحانه يعلم منا ما لانعلمه عن انفسنا
> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاكِ مثله أخيتي .
اللهم استرنا فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض .... آمين

----------

